#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Cisco Aironet 1130 AG Series

## fullfest

Ola pessoal sou novo aqui no forum e ja venho com um problema 
tenho 2 Cisco Aironet 1130 AG Series para configurar e instalar so que nao consigo fazer eles reconhecer e nem configurar, apos algumas pesquisa e dicas relatarao que eu teria que usar um programa chamado IPSU para colocar um ip valido e entrar via browser para poder configurar mais so que nao funfou gostaria de saber se tem algum cabo especifico, ou se tem outro programa ou alguma coisa a mais que nao estou fazendo 
desde ja agradeço.

----------


## demattos

Amigo, uma pergunta nem pelo wireless vc esta conseguindo acesso? so para mim entender por que estou vendo os pdf no site da cisco e se querer trocar ideias podemos tentar resolver juntos

----------


## fullfest

Achei a solução 
tive que fazer o cabo serial em uma ponta e na outra RJ 45 assim consegui entrar no AP para configurar ele 
e ir la dentro dele e ativar os outros modos de acesso como WI-FI e cabo como gereralmente e o padrao de acesso em qualquer moldem ou Roteador fica ai a dica para a galera 

OBS: Um dos motivos que nao foi possivel acessar e porque o padrao de fabrica nao vem com nenhum ip determinado e dessa forma o acesso ele e so pela porta serial 
poderia ser feito tambem via rede LAN normal se o programa IPSU tivesse funcionado corretamente onde nao foi no meu caso.

O IPSU e um programa da propria CISCO que adiciona um ip ao AP e dessa forma depois de atribuido o ip voce consegue via navegador acessar

----------


## peritinaicos

amigo tem como postas esse programa ai
Boa noite estou tentando acessar um roteador cisco 1242 que comprei novo e nao estou conseguindo, coloquei ele após um roteador na mesma rede que meu computador ele recebeu um ip do roteador 192.168.0.183 meu computador 192.168.0.162, eu consigo pingar normalmente, mais nao consigo acesso via navegador, o que poderia ser?

----------

